
JPMorgan software does in seconds what took lawyers 360,000 hours - ValentineC
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/jp-morgan-software-lawyers-coin-contract-intelligence-parsing-financial-deals-seconds-legal-working-a7603256.html
======
crossing123
anyone know more about this project or the sort of technology involved? is
this just lots of pattern matching or something more intelligent?

